# What's your favorite golf saying?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

When I or another player smashes a perfect drive, I would say, 

"Wow! Nice drive!"


What's your favorite golf saying?


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

"Hockey is a sport for white men, Basketball is a sport for black men. Golf is a sport for white men dressed like black pimps."

-Tiger Woods

I also like it when people yell "YOU DA MAN TIGER!"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Following a bad drive...

I had a friend who, when hitting an approach he wanted to stop or back up, would yell "HOOVER" at his ball... as in Hoover vacuum, as in stop, suck, whatever... I never got over it and would laugh every time he said it.


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

Not sure I have a favorite. One of my most unfavorites is:

"anybody see where that went???!!!".  

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## Force Kin (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, here goes:
1: "Quack" when your buddy snap hooks one.
2: "You put a little cutty-sark on that one" when your buddy hits a beautiful power fade.
3: "Some nice chew there" when the ball has that beautiful backspin and sucks back towards the hole.
and, my all time favorite:
4: "Be the right club, today!" in Hal Sutton-southern-Texas drawl when it's going to be stiff. I kid you not, my one and only ace came right after I did my Sutton impression with the ball still in the air - 2 hops and glunk.


----------



## rustyb42 (May 29, 2006)

I think this is Arnold Palmer's, (might be Lee Trevino's - it is on a huge poster in our locker room)

The more I play the luckier I get

us Juveniles at BB now say "look at that Rupe" when the ball hits the green, even if the ball is ribbed and is running through the back


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

"Cover your important parts"

...HSG 3


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

"Four" its simply and scary
i say "bugger" abit on the course not sure if this is a golf saying though


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

A bad day on the golf course is still better than a good day at work.

I might have to put that one in my sig I think...


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

"OH **** " and it rhymes with truck.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

After a nice Drive a great shot or a good putt, I always say *Booyaa!!* I have for years. That psycho on Big Break ( I forget his name) who yelled it one time, said he coined the term ......NOT! I've been saying it for years and I got it from being a sportfisherman. Anyway, that's my fav saying.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

"I think someone crapped in the hole"...
We let a newbie do the new holes on the greens one morning. He was so happy to be able to do this... but someone decided to leave him a gift in the old hole.

Pretty funny.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

When you hit a low, long drive that hits and runs: "that'll run like an aboriginal with a dvd under its arm"

Bad shot: "Yeah cool"

Massive perfect drive: "allll day baby, allll day"




And of course. The all time best. "A good scorer beats a good player anyday".


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> When you hit a low, long drive that hits and runs: "that'll run like an aboriginal with a dvd under its arm"
> 
> Bad shot: "Yeah cool"
> 
> ...


Definately another Aussie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

Heard from Golf Channel's announcer during the telecast of the Nationwide tournament today in Lakeside, CA.

"Golf is 90% mental. The other 10% is just in your head!"

That's now my new fav. The old one was....

"Swing really hard in case you hit it!"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> After a nice Drive a great shot or a good putt, I always say *Booyaa!!* I have for years. That psycho on Big Break ( I forget his name) who yelled it one time, said he coined the term ......NOT! I've been saying it for years and I got it from being a sportfisherman. Anyway, that's my fav saying.


My son went to LSU and was captain of the rugby team. The first time I heard Booyah! was at one of their matches, following a long run. Given the sound of Cajun dialect, I just presumed it was local to Louisiana...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> "OH **** " and it rhymes with truck.


LOL I was just thinking something like that.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

"Stop hitting me, you ***hole!" That's what the ball guy says after I've hit his fancy lawnmower for the twelfth time.. That always gives me a giggle.

Or sometimes I yell "BOOOMM!" after a huge drive.. That's always fun too.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

After an opponent (or even my partner, sometimes) hits a bad slice, hook, or something way off target I like to say:

"Nice, the green really opens up from there!"


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Powerfade said:


> After an opponent (or even my partner, sometimes) hits a bad slice, hook, or something way off target I like to say:
> 
> "Nice, the green really opens up from there!"



Hehehe. LOL.:laugh:


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

geline said:


> When I or another player smashes a perfect drive, I would say,
> 
> "Wow! Nice drive!"
> 
> ...


I saw a good one in someones signature:

The shortest route to the hole is a direct line from tee to green, but unfortunately there are several trees smack dab in the middle.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

"No matter how badly I play, I can always do worse." :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

"Well, your on the dance floor, but unfortunately, your hanging with the fat chicks."


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

300Yards said:


> "Well, your on the dance floor, but unfortunately, your hanging with the fat chicks."


Or...


"You're on the dance floor, but you can't hear the the band." :laugh:


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

300Yards said:


> "Well, your on the dance floor, but unfortunately, *your hanging with the fat chicks*."


300, that was soooo wrong. LOL


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I know.. I'm terrible! I have nothing against obese woman though, just one of the funniest ones I've heard so far.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

*Everyone's favorite golf saying:*

*"hey- hurry the @#%! up, you're holding us up over here"!!* ...lol


am I right? :dunno:


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> *Everyone's favorite golf saying:*
> 
> *"hey- hurry the @#%! up, you're holding us up over here"!!* ...lol
> 
> ...


Thats why I'm afraid to get my course membership...


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Gibby said:


> Thats why I'm afraid to get my course membership...


LOL! Yeah, after we obtain course memberships we tend to think we own the place, don't we


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

300Yards said:


> "Well, your on the dance floor, but unfortunately, your hanging with the fat chicks."



Now that is funny, i don't care who you are!


My favorite saying "well if anything, Ray Charles would be pleased to see it!"


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

chiefmasterjedi said:


> Now that is funny, i don't care who you are!


You wouldn't say that if you were an over weight woman ...lol


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Any four letter word you can think of is my favorite


----------



## kengolf80 (Dec 18, 2006)

In reply to what type of grass is this? 

Well i think its california sensimea. Yeah you can play all day on it and smoke the bejesus out of it at night.

or Mrs. JJJJJOOOOOOHHHHHNNNNNNSSSSSOOOOONNNN you monkey woman you.


----------

